# Super Nintendo an LCD-Fernseher anschließen.



## Seeefe (26. Mai 2015)

*Super Nintendo an LCD-Fernseher anschließen.*

Hallo,

ich wollte mal meinen alten Super Nintendo an meinen Fernseher anschließen. Nun hab ich aber ein Problem mit dem Bild. 

Den Supernintendo habe ich über den Scartanschluss angeschlossen. Starte ich die Konsole erscheint das Bild im aller ersten Moment normal, wird dann aber sofort Grau, unscharf und dunkel. 

Was kann ich dagegen tun? 

Gruß Seeefe


----------



## NatokWa (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Super Nintendo an LCD-Fernseher anschließen.*

Kauf dir einen Scart zu HDMI Adapter ODER besorg dir das RGB-Kabel (5xChich) falls dein TV einen solchen eingang hat . Damit sollte es gehen . Es giubt auch kleine Boxen die das Bild aktiv auf Full-HD hochrechnen und per HDMI an den Fernseher weiter geben , etwas teurer aber nahc allem was ich weiß die beste Lösung .


----------

